# Problem setting up PPPoE



## acp693 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello,

I've installed FreeBSD two days ago and I'm having problems setting up PPPoE. My ppp.conf file looks like this:


```
default:
 set device PPPoE:dc0
 set speed sync
 set mru 1460
 set mtu 1460
 set ctsrts off
 set log Phase tun command
 enable lqr
 add default HISADDR
 disable ipv6
 disable ipv6cp
 set authname "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx#0001@t-online.de"
 set authkey "xxxxxxxxxxxx"
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
```

I also added these lines to the end of the rc.conf file:


```
ppp_enable="yes"
ppp_mode="ddial"
ppp_nat="yes"
ppp_profile="default"
ifconfig_dc0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
```

This is what the ppp.log shows:


```
Apr 26 10:03:15 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_ACNAME (hook "BRMX44-erx")
Apr 26 10:03:15 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SESSIONID
Apr 26 10:03:15 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SUCCESS
Apr 26 10:03:15 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Apr 26 10:03:15 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Apr 26 10:03:16 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Apr 26 10:03:16 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = PAP, mine = none
Apr 26 10:03:16 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: Pap Output: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx#0001@t-online.de ********
Apr 26 10:03:16 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: Pap Input: SUCCESS ()
Apr 26 10:03:16 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Apr 26 10:03:16 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Apr 26 10:03:16 pcbsd-439 ppp[2010]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0/0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
```

I already solved one problem by realising that I have to put inverted commas around the username as my username has a hash symbol in it.

What could cause the warning in the last line of the ppp.log file?

Many thanks in advance.

Albert


----------



## da1 (Apr 26, 2013)

This "problem" dates way back. I'm also experiencing it but had no problems what so ever. That being said, I have no idea what is causing it but I think you would be better off asking this question over at hackers@freebsd.org mailing list.


----------



## acp693 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, I managed to connect to the internet after 3 days of trying to find the problem.

The answer was adding these lines to /etc/resolv.conf 


```
nameserver 217.0.43.1
nameserver 217.0.43.193
```

Probably this should have been carried out before attempting to set up PPPoE and I assume is part of setting up the ethernet card. However, I thought that the ethernet card had been configured at installation time. The installer gave no indication that the card had not been configured. 

I found out what values to add to /etc/resolv.conf by downloading puppylinux. It took me less than one minute to connect to the internet and I then looked in puppy's /etc/resolv.conffile.

I must add that Unix is completely new to me, and I'm only trying it because of unbearable frustration with Microsoft operating systems. However, apart from this initial problem of setting up the internet connection, it looks quite promising and stable. No doubt I'll have further questions as I use it more.

Best regards

Albert


----------



## da1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey,

Look at my conf. (same ISP as you have):


```
default:
        set log Chat Command Connect Filter Phase tun Error Alert
rds:
        set device PPPoE:sk0
        set redial 1 0
        set reconnect 3 23
        set mtu max 1492
        set mru max 1492
        set speed sync
        set server /var/run/internet "" 0177
        set dial
        set login
        set authname "xxxxxxxx"
        set authkey "xxxxx"
        disable acfcomp protocomp
        disable ipv6cp
        enable mssfixup
        enable dns
        enable lqr
        enable echo
        accept lqr
        add default HISADDR
        set timeout 0
        open
```

Notice the: 

```
enable dns
```
 option. This option will use the DNS servers provided to you by the authentication server.

PS: I noticed you wrote that you managed to get internet access after setting the correct values in resolv.conf. You did not mention you have no internet connection in your original post.


----------



## acp693 (Apr 29, 2013)

First, @da1 thank you for all your help.


			
				da1 said:
			
		

> PS: I noticed you wrote that you managed to get internet access after setting the correct values in resolv.conf. You did not mention you have no internet connection in your original post.



Yes, I'm afraid my inability to express the problem adequately probably hindered me in receiving help to resolve the problem. I'm afraid this is all very new for me and I'm only just learning what the various terms mean.

I will try enabling DNS.

Thanks again.

Albert


----------

